# Zeon Fusion Vanes by Norway Industries



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

In some research I did a while back while learning more about nocks and vanes I found that if you use a lighted nock for keeping track of your arrow and you harvest a Pope & Young record buck it will not count. This is because they do not recognize deer shot with a lighted nock and lighted nocks are not legal in all 50 states which surprised me. So, now you ask yourself what I do now. Well, there is and alternative and Norway Industries has the answer for you.
It is there newly designed 2.1 inch long edge-glow vanes call Zeon Fusion Vanes. By utilizing a proprietary material that carries light to the vane edges similar to fiber optic technology, and increases visibility in all light conditions thus, eliminating the need for lighted nocks. The vanes are accepted by Pope & Young. The deep suction base makes them easy to attaché to your arrow shaft. They fletch like the rest of your vanes, so no need for special jigs or glues. The ribbed sides bite the air better and were designed to increase arrow steering. The vanes come in pack of 36 and 500 bulk and comes in 4 cool colors to choose from. 
So, when you get ready to fletch those arrows this coming deer season visit www.norwayindustries.com and order your set of Zeon Fusion Vanes.

*Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting​*


----------

